# Ibra: dolore al tendine di achille.



## admin (23 Gennaio 2022)

Come riportato da DAZN, Ibrahimovic ha avvertito un dolore al tendine di achille. Quindi, probabile infiammazione.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## Solo (23 Gennaio 2022)

Ottimo, direi quindi di optare per un rinnovo biennale.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Ce la farà a fare le scalinate dell'Ariston?


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Gennaio 2022)

C'è poco da fare battute purtroppo. E' l'unico che segna li davanti


----------



## Miro (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da DAZN, Ibrahimovic ha avvertito un dolore al tendine di achille. Quindi, probabile infiammazione.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


E' strafinito. Per decenza sua, appenda le scarpe al chiodo.
Cioè dai, gioca da fermo. A sto punto possiamo giocare pure noi.


----------



## Fernando82 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Si ricomincia a vincere


----------



## cris (23 Gennaio 2022)

Se gioca Giroud, DOBBIAMO CAPIRE che van fatti mille cross. Cross cross cross.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da DAZN, Ibrahimovic ha avvertito un dolore al tendine di achille. Quindi, probabile infiammazione.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Carriera finita se è il tendine d'achille, ma è gia un annetto che si è ritirato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Se va bene fuori un mese.. Non so se è un male o un bene visto come (non) sta giocando


----------



## Albijol (23 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se va bene fuori un mese.. Non so se è un male o un bene visto come (non) sta giocando


E' un bene, anche se Giroud è bollito uguale


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da DAZN, Ibrahimovic ha avvertito un dolore al tendine di achille. Quindi, probabile infiammazione.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Pensavo si fosse stirato la lingua per le troppe chiacchiere e interviste a difesa dei Raiola's.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E' un bene, anche se Giroud è bollito uguale


Almeno non se la crede


----------



## gabri65 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Se la "fibra è forte come ibra", aridateme il telefono a gettoni.


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da DAZN, Ibrahimovic ha avvertito un dolore al tendine di achille. Quindi, probabile infiammazione.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


dai non ditemi che in 14 giorni non recupera..


----------



## mabadi (24 Gennaio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E' un bene, anche se Giroud è bollito uguale


a sto punto rebic prima punta è certamente meglio


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Gennaio 2022)

carriera finita ahaha


----------



## Walker (24 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> carriera finita ahaha


Non ho capito la risatina.
Se non fosse tornato sono convinto che non saremmo arrivati al secondo posto, e nemmeno in CL.


----------



## Mika (24 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da DAZN, Ibrahimovic ha avvertito un dolore al tendine di achille. Quindi, probabile infiammazione.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Ho come l'impressione che Lazetic sarà la prima riserva di Giroud per qualche settimana.


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Gennaio 2022)

Dobbiamo ringraziare Ibra per anno scorso perché senza di lui secondo me non arrivavavamo in champions. Giocatori come leao e tonali anno scorso facevano fatica e Ibra ha tirato avanti la carretta, bisogna riconoscerlo.

Così come ora bisogna riconoscere che è un peso in campo, non più nessun valore aggiunto.
grazie di tutto ma a 41 anni è giusto dire basta.


----------

